# Stardazers waiting room



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

This doe is driving me crazy! I bought her and 3 others does that ran with the buck to make them all due sometime in November. Well the rest have kidded in the first week and a half of November. Dazzy still nothing. A few days ago she wasn't too interested in breakfast but then came normal again. Then she was pawing and getting up and down a lot a few days later then normal again! She is just dragging this out and driving me crazy!!
Photos from today






















Her ligs are all soft and she looks much bigger in person than photos!

How many do you think she is having? 
Last 2 kiddings she has had twins, this is her 3rd time. 
Girls or boys? 
I'm hoping for at least one girl from her!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I think triplets, 2 bucks and a doe


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Well still nothing from her! Still acting completely normal!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I feel your pain! Waiting on my doe too!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

She is driving me mad! Randomly yells so I go running out for her to be laying down comfy and chewing cud. This has been going on for 3 days! When I'm out doing chores she likes to get up and down and paw a lot and then look at me and lay down again to rest. She is spending a lot of time laying down in one spot or another. She appears to have dropped, ligs soft, udder has been filling slowly over the last 2 days... Doe code.. It really does drive you mad! I hate not having a due date :/ I have always pen or hand bred my own does so I either have an exact date or a 5/6 day window as I track seasons and put buck with doe a few days before and leave a few days after, but even then I usually witness them as I spend a lot of time out there.., this doe is just driving me crazy! I don't want to leave home because I know then she will kid haha


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

She looks like there will be three or four kids. That might be why it's taking so long. Is her plug gone? Does she have leakage yet?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Nope none of that. She is only slightly open today, but not much discharge if any! I have never had a doe kid more than twins so it is making me a little nervous :/ everything has been ready to go for weeks. Kidding kit is all ready, vet knows I have a doe due I'm concerned about due to how many she may have, pen is up but she isn't locked in yet as every other kidding has been in a paddock unassisted so I don't want to stress her... Just waiting waiting...


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

The lady I bought her from has had her for all her other kiddings and said don't look so much at the udder as it has always filled during/ just after she kids!


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

If she has more than triplets in there you might be able to feel all of them. Are they kicking? might not be triplets and could be still born. As long as you have you birthing kit ready and a vet in mind you should be fine.


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

Don't get worried, she should be fine this happens to many does. If it is triplets or more you should be happy.  they are a joy! Make sure you don't get nervous near your pregnant doe it could cause stress.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

No I always stay calm with her. They are moving. Can see her belly roll when they do and can feel them kick and move. Can tell when they move too as she groans. It's the only time she is really uncomfortable is when they are really moving.. Poor girl :/


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

OK I'm thinking triplets, could be twins (if so might be pretty large) when her birth canal opens a bit more see if you you can feel inside and count heads. It should be more open open by now if not just wait a bit she might not be due till a couple days.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

So we have white ish discharge! Will be a midnight check tonight. Just checked her then so in 2 and a bit will check again and then depending how she progresses depends on he rest!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

Okay, tell me when the canal starts to open!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

No further progress. No more discharge.. I scrubbed up and felt inside early this morning g and could only fit 1 finger, just recently checked again now can fit 3 fingers... She is rubbing on the fencing and soft talking and just laying around a lot. Still eating and chewing cud. Doesn't look to concerned....


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

These were her yesterday afternoon, about 4/5 hours after these the White discharge came. When I went in this morning the White discharge was removed from the outside and since there has been no more.
All the other goats are so quite and peaceful. Even the boys are being quiet which they normally carry on in the morning. This morning nothing... Every thing is being quiet! This is what normally happens the day one kids here.. Although could also be that it's so hot!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

She is gorgeous! Can't wait to see her kids


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

This girl is too tricky!:laugh:


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Alleysalley02 said:


> This girl is too tricky!:laugh:


She is just sticking with the doe code haha

I just can't wait for her to kid to see what she is hiding! All the other ones kidded 24 days ago.... She is just holding on.. She is supposed to be due in November.. Well today is December 1st... Hurry up dazzy!! Haha


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

Any updates?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Nope. She still has a little discharge, yawning a little bit this morning but otherwise normal...


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

She is really getting to me!! Discharge gone again, was looking at her belly once or twice in the last hour but nothing else! She all of a sudden doesn't look as big as she was yesterday but her udder is a lot bigger now..


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She is getting closer then! If she doesn't look as wide then the babies have dropped low in the uterus in preparation! If her udder is growing fast then you are close!! Best of luck!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I hope so! She is really playing with my head!! Normally I can pick it. Her I have no idea whats happening!


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

How is she doing?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Still nothing and acting all normal :/


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok we have progress today! Very vocal and that long discharge!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Well she kidded. One buck kid that is super healthy up drinking straight away. Second kid was deformed and I had to go in to get it out, it was huge and none of its joints were connected. It had a massive head and both balls were in their own sack with a complete split up the middle and then a hole into his stomach. He was still born. As I had to go in I know I have to give antibiotics. But anything else?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

That's really odd. Sorry about the second kid... that really stinks. Only thing I can think of is we need pics of the first one  congratulations on him. Sounds like you and Stardazer both did good


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes I will get photos in the morning of the little boy. He is very strong! Drinking awesome already pooped  dazzy is just passing afterbirth now. After she had recovered from pushing out the 2nd kid she started looking for it but we had already moved it away. After about a min she went back to doting on her little boy. The 2nd kid was born huge! At least 3 times the size of the 1st kid..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad the one boy is doing well. Sorry about the deformed one. A round of antibiotics should be good.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok. She is up and was up about 2/3 mins after having the 2nd kid. She seems ok now. I understand she might be sore as the kid was huge and I had to put my hand all the way in too :/ can I use ice on her? Or anything that will help her? I was so scared when I realised the second kid was so big but realised there was something wrong with it after just seeing the head :/ some how I just went into a mode and figured out how to get him out. I have never had to go in before  thank you everyone for your kind words


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can give Banamine as long as she passed the placenta.


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

Congrats on the healthy one - so sorry about the other! That sounds awful!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So glad you have one healthy kid! sorry about the other one. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Here is our little boy, benji men button


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes he is a sweetie  I'm so happy I got him out healthy, apparently sometimes the dead one can kill the other in the womb from toxins? But little benji is healthy and happy so far. He is a bit slower than other kids but it's barely noticeable, it's almost like he is just a calmer goer by nature.


----------

